# Recherche App qui permettrait une synchro d'un dossier local



## spinoops (22 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Après de nombreuses recherches, je ne trouve toujours pas mon bonheur.

Je recherche une App qui permettrait de synchroniser *automatiquement* le contenu d'un dossier local du Mac vers l'iOS en même temps que la synchro iTunes. J'ai déjà trouvé "iFiles", mais malheureusement, il faut presser un bouton copy pour permettre la copie du contenu d'un dossier.

Le but serait d'arriver dans un réseau Wi-Fi connu, la synchro iTunes débute (iOS 5), et le contenu d'un dossier qui se trouve sur un iMac est automatiquement copié ou si possible synchronisé dans les 2 sens avec l'iPhone ou l'iPad. (Ce dossier contiendrait des images, des PDFs, des .Docs, etc...).

Vous allez peut-être me dire d'utiliser DropBox ou iCloud, mais ces deux solutions ne s'appliquent pas de mon cas car pas de 3G donc pas possible d'exploiter des fichiers depuis l'extérieur. (Impossible de consulter sur iOS sans connexion internet). Mais peut-être ne suis-je pas encore au courant de toutes les possibilités de ces deux solutions 

Merci d'avance de vos réponses.

@ Bientôt


----------



## kisco (28 Novembre 2011)

spinoops a dit:


> Vous allez peut-être me dire d'utiliser DropBox ou iCloud, mais ces deux solutions ne s'appliquent pas de mon cas car pas de 3G donc pas possible d'exploiter des fichiers depuis l'extérieur. (Impossible de consulter sur iOS sans connexion internet). Mais peut-être ne suis-je pas encore au courant de toutes les possibilités de ces deux solutions
> 
> Merci d'avance de vos réponses.
> 
> @ Bientôt



Hello,

à priori SugarSync semble convenir:
https://www.sugarsync.com/products/mobile/ios.html#l1



> View your documents, spreadsheets, photos, presentations, and videos from your computers right from your iPhone, iPad, or iPod Touch. About to hop on an airplane? Use SugarSync's app to sync files to your device for use when you're offline.



Redis-nous si ça marche


----------



## spinoops (7 Décembre 2011)

Super, merci beaucoup )

Je teste ce que ça donne et je redonne des nouvelles.


----------

